# Help and Advice > Related Illness/medication/alternatives >  Weighted Blankets

## Suzi

I've heard they are really good for those with depression, anxiety, autism, chronic pain, insomnia etc and wanted to try some for a while, but the pricetag put me off in case they didn't work! 
I've just managed to get some from The Works which are grey 1m x 1.5m and 4.5kg for £20 each. I'm testing them on each of my kids, my husband and myself and I'll report back, but at £20 it seemed too good an opportunity to miss! Click Here to take you to them

----------


## Stella180

I thought for them to be affective you had to match the weight of the blanket to approximately 10% of your body weight?

----------


## Suzi

Who knows? I know I can't afford one based on 10% of my body weight  :(rofl): ! Shall report back  :O:

----------


## Stella180

It’s to do with the level of pressure that is deemed therapeutic. It like a hug, too soft and it doesn’t do much, to right and it becomes uncomfortable but if you get it just right it feel good. Yeah, I know the irony of me talking about hugging but that is how it was explained to me.

----------


## Suzi

Well, after the first night of testing I can confirm that all 5 of us really loved them! For the first night in ages I didn't go to bed and develop a huge case of restless legs. Marc was asleep within 10 minutes and slept all night 'till 8 this morning. Ben slept all night and he's our resident insomniac. Hazel and Fern both said that they helped them sleep and sleep deeper too. So it's a thumbs up from us.

----------

Paula (16-01-21),Stella180 (16-01-21),Strugglingmum (16-01-21)

----------


## OldMike

Weighted blankets whatever next, I rate blankets on flooofiness if weighted blankets work, well who am I to disagree  :):

----------


## Suzi

Ohh it was very cosy!

----------


## Jarre

My friend bought one for her gf one which is a 20kg one for a double bed and it works well, she spent a few hundred quid though as the one she got also regulates heat.

----------


## Stella180

20kg!!!! That’s enough to pin you to your bed and never get up again

----------


## OldMike

20 kg that seems a bit excessive I'd need to do some weight  training to get that on the bed  :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

I'm not sure I'd want one that heavy, the 4.5 seems fine for me!

----------


## Mira

This is something I have been looking into as well. And might give it a go. How is it now after a few days?

----------


## Suzi

After 2 nights, we all seem to have slept better. It's also helped with my restless legs and temperature control too. I'm definitely sleeping deeper, Marc's falling asleep quicker and staying asleep deeper too. We're all really impressed with them.

----------


## Jarre

Its a superking one so its massive and has seperate pockets woven into it with temperature regulating material in each pocket, its pocketed so unlike duvets the mass of the filling doesn't move to a single place so its an even spread.  She is on the larger size so the weight of the blanket has to suit the person, the majoirty of ones for a double bed are 9Kg, but this was shipped from the US to be heavier.

----------


## Stella180

Even so, using the 10% rule, I can’t imagine for one minute that weighs 200kg.

----------


## Suzi

Ahh, 20 kg not 200kg  :O:

----------


## Stella180

20kg is 10% of 200kg. That would be suitable to someone 31.5 stone

----------


## Allalone

Im now has one. 4.5kg, which isn’t that far off 10% of her body weight, so I’ll be back with results soon. Her sleep is awful atm, it will be interesting to see if it helps.

----------


## Suzi

It's definitely helped me, and the others with other issues..  :O:  Hope it works for her!

----------


## Allalone

We were up very late last night but Im fell asleep around 1.30 and is still out for the count! She hasn’t woken because of pain either. First night has gone well.

----------


## Suzi

Hoorah! That's amazing!!

----------

Allalone (23-01-21)

----------


## Paula

Thats fantastic  :): )

----------

Allalone (23-01-21)

----------


## noura

I suffer from depression and anxiety and it's always been the worst at night. After looking for insomnia cures one day I stumbled across the weighted blanket. Its basically a quilt with poly beads in each square. I made my own since they are super expensive. It took lots of time and cursing, but I did it all by myself. I felt very accomplished and I had a new thing to try. Needless to say it worked wonderfully. My sleep woes aren't completely cured, but I feel really safe and secure at night now.

I'm a stomach sleeper because I need the pressure on me which the blanket helps and also helps me sleep in a healthier position for my back. Restful sleep really helps with both the anxiety and depression. I take ambien about half as often.

----------

OldMike (06-02-21)

----------


## noura

Here is a list of best link removed as per DWD policy

----------


## Stella180

Apparently weighted blankets are not suitable for people with sleep apnoea or asthma/COPD or other respiratory conditions.

----------


## Paula

> I suffer from depression and anxiety and it's always been the worst at night. After looking for insomnia cures one day I stumbled across the weighted blanket. Its basically a quilt with poly beads in each square. I made my own since they are super expensive. It took lots of time and cursing, but I did it all by myself. I felt very accomplished and I had a new thing to try. Needless to say it worked wonderfully. My sleep woes aren't completely cured, but I feel really safe and secure at night now.
> 
> I'm a stomach sleeper because I need the pressure on me which the blanket helps and also helps me sleep in a healthier position for my back. Restful sleep really helps with both the anxiety and depression. I take ambien about half as often.


Hi Noura, its good to meet you. Ive removed the link in your other post as its DWD policy not to allow links until we get to know a new member better

----------


## Suzi

Well done for making your own! That's way beyond my abilities!  :):

----------


## Stella180

Just an update. Home Bargains are doing weighted blankets 3kg 100cm x 150cm - £14.99

----------

Angie (09-06-21),Suzi (09-06-21)

----------

